# what program/software could i use for League scores?



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

If you have to ask, you should probably do it manually - probably faster that way than to learn new software.

Otherwise, just use an Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Wasn't there something on FCA website about a league software? I made one up using spreadsheet software. Its not too hard if you know about using one of them.

Cheers,


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Excel's probably your best bet, or some kind of spreadsheet program that will let you sort by column depending on what you need.


----------

